# 

## iw_kamil

witam
jesli taki temat byl to przepraszam ale szukam i szukam lecz nie  moge znalezc odpowiedzi
mam maly dylemat odnosnie zbrojenia lawy fundamentowej a mianowicie mam sciany o dlugosci 17 I 12,5 metra a chcialem zrobic zbrojenie na spokojnie przed rozpoczeciem budowy w zwiazku z tym moje pytanie czy mozna wykonac zbrojenia po 6 metrow i laczyc je dodatkowo dajac prety tej samej srednicy o dlugosci 1 metr lub 1,2 metra w miejscu laczen? nie chce zostawiac zbrojenia na dworze a 6 metrowe moge zostawic w garazu na pare dni i nic sie z nim nie powinno stac
prosze o pomoc
dzieki i pozdrawiam
Kamil

----------


## MiśYogi

Mona składać z kawałków, jak najbardziej. I tak byś musiał, bo masz belkę 17 metrów, a pręty są zazwyczaj do 12 metrów. Zbrojenie możesz spokojnie zostawić na zewnątrz nawet na dłużej, o ile nikt nie zabierze na złom.  :Smile: 
Co do długości łączenia, pytaj kierownika,  ja nie znam konstrukcji, ale metrowych prętów bym nie ryzykował na ławie, co najmniej po 75 cm zakładu z każdej strony, ale to ja.

----------


## iw_kamil

dzieki wielkie za odpowiedz odnosnie dlugosci pretow na laczenie to wyczytalem ze daje sie 30xdlugosc preta a bedzie fi12 to wychodzi niecale 40 cm na strone dlatego napisalem 1 lub 1,2 metra ale to to najmniejszy problem wiadomo ze lepiej dac dluzsze niz sie martwic, dzieki za sugestie kazda rade wezme pod uwage  :smile:  strzemiona tez mam w projekcie 20 na 20 ale wiem ze napewno dam wieksze myslalem nad 25 szerokie na 20 wysokie 
jeszcze raz dzieki i pozdrawiam 
nareszcie mozna stal zamawiac  :smile: 
smacznego jajka i mokrego dyngusa

----------


## d7d

Dla prętów fi 12 zakład o długości ok. 60cm (50 x d) jest wystarczający.
Nie ma potrzeby dawać dłuższego.
Możesz łączyć pręty w różnych miejscach.
W narożnikach ław też należy dawać łączenie, najlepiej z zagięciem pod kątem 90 stopni.

----------


## Kemotxb

Tak jak wyżej, czyli 50 x d średnica pręta. Dla fi 12 to ok 60 cm zakładu, Jak dasz 80 cm nie będzie to błędem,jednak dłuższy zakład to marnowanie materiału. Co do strzemion to dobiera się je do wymiarów ławy tak by była odpowiednia otulina dla zbrojenia, zwłaszcza od dołu gdzie będzie styk betonu z gruntem. Otulina minimum 3 cm, jak masz równą powierzchnię np układasz zbrojenie na podbudowie z chudego betonu, ale jak jest nierówno to trzeba zapewnić większą otulinę żeby było miejsce na korekcję - wtedy 5 cm. Ja powiem tak, miałem te 3 cm i stwierdzam że to mało i teraz wszędzie bym zrobił tak by było min 5 cm.

----------


## MiśYogi

Strzemiona masz na planie, nie zmieniaj ich rozmiaru, o ile w planie nie ma błędu.

----------


## jajmar

Strzemiona dobiera się do ściany a NIE do ławy . Rób strzemiona zgodne z projektem -mają być pod ścianą. 

Co do robienia belek 6 unika się łączenia wszystkich prętów w tym samym przekroju czyli ciężko ci to będzie zrobić na zapas, bez sensu też jest rozcinanie prętów tylko po to by je schować.

----------


## d7d

Strzemiona dobiera się do ławy, są to strzemiona ławy fundamentowej a nie strzemiona murowanej ściany postawionej na ławie fundamentowej.
Chyba że pod pojęciem "dobiera się do ..." rozumiemy zupełnie coś innego.

----------


## jajmar

> Strzemiona dobiera się do ławy, są to strzemiona ławy fundamentowej a nie strzemiona murowanej ściany postawionej na ławie fundamentowej.
> Chyba że pod pojęciem "dobiera się do ..." rozumiemy zupełnie coś innego.


Ława o szerokości 100 cm na niej ściana 25cm strzemiona maja mieć max 25 cm maja być pod ścianą a nie  w rogach.

----------


## d7d

A nie mogą mieć szerokość np. 30cm lub 40cm?
Strzemiona mogą też być na całej szerokości ławy 100cm ale wtedy podwójne lub potrójne.
Strzemiona są dla ławy a nie dla ściany.

----------


## jajmar

Ale strzemiona pokazują gdzie sa pręty a te powinny być pod ścianą w ławie  betonowej .

----------


## Kemotxb

I tutaj popieram Jajmara, zgodnie z tym o czym się dowiadywałem to faktycznie strzemiona i ich rozmiar to akurat tylko rozstaw prętów głównych które powinny przenosić obciążenie ze ściany fundamentowej na konstrukcję ławy a ława ma rozłożyć obciążenie na grunt .. albo jakoś tak  :wink: . Wcześniej pisałem że dobiera się do ławy w sensie akurat wysokości, co do szerokości to w teorii powinno być jak wyżej. Niestety zarówno z fachowcami jak i z kierbudem rozmawiałem jak dobieraliśmy strzemiona do mojej ławy 60x h30 to wyszło na to że mam mieć strzemiona 50x h25 i takie mam ... niestety jak wspomniałem wcześniej 5 cm na dwie strony (góra dół) otuliny to źle i za mało, mimo podbudowy z chudego betonu. Więc jak powinno być ... ?

----------


## wg39070

Kurcze, ile domów stoi na nie zbrojonych fundamentach i mają się dobrze. Wytłumaczy ktoś ten dzisiejszy trend zbrojenia ?

----------


## tkaczor123

Dokładnie wiele domów stoi bez zbrojenia i dalej stoją. Dodatkowo kiedyś się nie szalowało tylko lało bezpośrednio w grunt.
Czasy się zmieniają.  20 lat temu ciężko było o stal jak i budulec, strop zrobiony z prętów fi 10 i 6 bo takie były i nic się nie dzieje.
Teraz to walą zbrojenia mi strop na projekcie zrobili z prętów fi 12:/. Teraz to wszytko można kupić tylko trzeba mieć $$$.
 iw_kamil spokojnie możesz zrobić po 6m jak się boisz że ukradną niestety amatorów cudzej własności nie brakuje. Pręty łączeniowe daj 60 - 70 cm.
Jak się boisz to możesz je punktowo dodatkowo złapać ja tak zrobiłem bo chciałem.
Po Świętach ładna pogoda na kręcenie zbrojenia i wyginania strzemion :smile: . Jak będziesz robił fundamenty to nie zapomnij o bednarce :smile:

----------


## jajmar

Zawsze strzemiona i pręty maja być pod ścianą. Ściana przekazuje obciążenie na swojej szerokości , i następnie przyjmuje się rozchodzenie naprężeń  pod kątek 45 stopni w betonie co daje nam maks szerokość ławy betonowej 2h+szer ściany. Dla przykłady wys ławy 30cm, ścian 25 to szerokość ławy dołem to 2x30+25=85 powyżej tej szerokości projektuje się ławy żelbetowe, dokłada się pod belką pręty prostopadłe do osi ławy. Ale nadal strzemiona pozostają pod ścianą.

----------


## arturo13

Dajcie spokój z tym zbrojenie, taki wymiar a taki. Tak jak wyżej, wcześniej wcale tego nie było, i było. Ściana poradzi sobie na samym betonie bez zbrojenia, a im szersze zbrojenie tym łąwa bardziej związana. I odwrotnie, zbrojenie dopasowane do ściany tym lepiej.Jednym słowem ważne że będzie

----------


## wg39070

Mało tego, w każdym projekcie są dokładnie opisane i strzemiona i belki więc ...dyskusja bez sensu. Ja ławy lałem z betonu klasy B30 i nawet gdybym stali nie dał, byłoby dobrze.

----------


## d7d

> Zawsze strzemiona i pręty maja być pod ścianą. Ściana przekazuje obciążenie na swojej szerokości , i następnie przyjmuje się rozchodzenie naprężeń  pod kątek 45 stopni w betonie co daje nam maks szerokość ławy betonowej 2h+szer ściany. Dla przykłady wys ławy 30cm, ścian 25 to szerokość ławy dołem to 2x30+25=85 powyżej tej szerokości projektuje się ławy żelbetowe, dokłada się pod belką pręty prostopadłe do osi ławy. Ale nadal strzemiona pozostają pod ścianą.


Nie ma żadnego przepisu, wskazania normowego lub konstrukcyjnego aby umieszczać zbrojenie podłużne wg podanej przez Ciebie zasady.
Naprężenia w betonie rozchodzą się pod kątem 30 stopni, w żelbecie pod kątem 45 stopni.
Zbrojenie poprzeczne na zginanie wsporników ławy też mają się nijak do zbrojenia podłużnego.

Strzemiona służą tylko do trzymania (stabilizacji) zbrojenia podłużnego i nie mają wpływu na nośność ławy jako elementu żelbetowego zginanego wzdłuż długości ławy (od nierównomiernego odporu gruntu, nierównomiernego osiadania lub nierównomiernego obciążenia ławy wzdłuż jej długości).

Dla przykładowej ławy h=30cm szerokość betonowej ławy to 2x17,3cm + 30cm = ~65cm.

Zbrojenie podłużne ławy stanowi tez odpowiednik wieńca stropowego tylko zlokalizowanego w poziomie fundamentów.

----------


## tenner

> Naprężenia w betonie rozchodzą się pod kątem 30 stopni, w żelbecie pod kątem 45 stopni.


A w drewnie? 23 stopnie? Ludzie gdzie wy te rewelacje wyczytujecie to ja nie wiem.

----------


## Andrzej733

Rozmiar belki powinien  znajdować sie pod ściana , dla małych sił to znaczenia nie ma, . strzemiona zapobiegają rozwarstwieniu się żelbetu w granicznych warunkach (w domach to nie wystąpi).
Beton ściana sie pod katem 45 stopni dlatego powinno sie układać pierwsze pręty w płytach w odległości równej  otulinie (nie wszyscy o tym wiedzą i często w projektach jest np. 10 cm zamiast 3 -5 cm).. 

Aby przewidywać zachowanie zbrojenia trzeba myślowo uplastyczniać beton i stal i tak dla przykładu ława z prętami w narożnikach myślowo z gąbki, w niej lecą patyczki cieniutkie  jako strzemiona i grubsze patyczki  jako nośne, następnie naciskamy wzdłuż np. linijka co symuluje ścianę, w takim ułożeniu górne pręty będące po bokach są odrywane od dolnych (strzemiona pękają). Jak ustawisz wszsytko w osi nacisku to strzemiona nie sa odrywane tylko ściskane.
To co pisze3 odzwierciedla rozkład naprężeń i przemieszczeń (wszystkie programy do wyznaczania sił w elementach na takiej analogii pracują)

----------


## jajmar

> Nie ma żadnego przepisu, wskazania normowego lub konstrukcyjnego aby umieszczać zbrojenie podłużne wg podanej przez Ciebie zasady.



Dobrze że autorzy tych książek nie wiedzieli ................. książki z rożnych epok norowych ale zasada ta sama ........

----------


## JaninaJot

Odświeżę temat. Liczę właśnie ile zamówić stali i zaczynają się pytania. Kierownika budowy będę pytać, ale zawsze warto zasięgnąć języka z kilku źródeł. W projekcie mam opisane w jaki sposób łączyć naroża ław (wygięcie prętów głównych, długość 40cm). Zastanawiam się czy nie łączyć na "L" po 50cm z każdej strony - no i ile tych elek? Trzy czy po jednej na każdy pręt?

Drugie dotyczy łączenia zbrojenia ław w skrzyżowaniach "T". Wychodzić prętami z prostopadłej w jedną stronę czy w obie, lewy w lewo, prawy w prawo?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mmmarcinnn

w rogach dajesz 4 L-ki po min 60xd pręta w każdą stronę
W narożnikach T dajesz 4 L-ki - 2 w prawo, dwie w lewo
Generalnie na łączeniach belek zagęszczasz trochę strzemiona
Na łączeniu drutów w ławie dajesz zakład 60xd pilnując, żeby pręty łączyły się z przesunięciem

Przy łączeniu prętów na L-ki wychodzi trochę więcej stali (oszczędzasz 4x72 cm=~3m co daje 15zł na łączenie) ale łatwiej wykonać.
Zagięcie prętów zbrojenia belek to tylko w teorii- na papierze jest do wykonania. Na budowie nie stosuje się takich "upierdliwych" rozwiązań.

----------


## JaninaJot

Super. Dzięki za pomoc. Wzdłużnie muszę tylko w jednym miejscu połączyć, a że nie uwzględniłem przesunięcia, to muszę policzyć stal jeszcze raz, bo mi ilości odpadów do wykorzystania się pozmieniają.
Z ciekawości spróbuję wygiąć jeden długi, zobaczę jak to będzie działać. Mnie bardziej tutaj zastanawia kwestia układania tego później. Nie widzę tego do końca. 

Te połączenia spawać (i L-ki i wzdłużne)?

----------

